# Swampy Graveyard



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

There is actually a CD/cassette out there called "Swamp of the Living Dead"...I owned it at one time, and I have seen it on Ebay and Amazon. Would probably fit into your haunt very nicely! Lots of bubbly wet sound effects...also zombies, witches cackling, screaming, and stuff like that...


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd recommend Spiders or Snakes

email me at [email protected]...I might have something for you


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

how about some "far off" banjo music?

That could be a bit unsettling

Also accompany that with some Froggys swamp scent filling the air and some homemade fire flies floating around (easy to do)


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Frogs, crickets, perhaps and owl hooting off in the distance. Lots of fog. Cat tails, tall grass, hanging moss...all these things pop to mind when I think swamp.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Since you mentioned a hillbilly shack, how about a creepy rendition of "dueling banjos." Oh and definitely crickets.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've always liked this track from Zombie Girl. It combines subtle orchestral music with realistic sound effects.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I like this one:


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

I did this theme two years ago and it turned out well. Ours was a haunted plantation theme though and we utilized a lot of sounds of the swamp. Here are some of the sounds we used:

Music. This was on repeat for a while then we switched up the background music. 









Crickets and Katydids from South Carolina





For Our Outdoor Swamp scene





I have some more stuff if you are interested. PM if you want


----------



## Backfromthedead (Oct 10, 2012)

Here are some pics of the event we held. Also the invitation we sent out.
Dining Room








Our Friends In Costume






















Our Invitation


----------

